

Chrome, Safari taking browser share - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Chrome-Safari-taking-browser-share/0,130061733,339297511,00.htm

======
greyman
I think those numbers from one website do not say much, because it really
depends on the many factors. For example, here are my my stats (general news
website, Europe):

Firefox - 43.11%, IE - 42.29%, Opera - 9.63%, Chrome - 3.21%, Safari - 1.14%

------
johns
Title should be appended with 'on zdnet.com.au' YMMV

~~~
JournalistHack
Or even changed to "nibble away at browser share", considering the findings
(even among zdnet.com.au visitors), given:

"For the month until 21 July, 5.2 per cent of ZDNet.com.au readers used
Chrome, compared with 3.5 per cent for the same monthly period six months ago.
5.9 per cent used Safari, compared with 4.4 per cent six months ago.
ZDNet.com.au generally receives several million page impressions each month."

"Internet Explorer lost 1.3 per cent to remain in the lead with 50.7 per cent,
while Mozilla Firefox also sank 1.8 per cent to reach 37 per cent."

------
CalmQuiet
And this _(gradually) taking away browser share_ is scarcely news: it's been
_the_ pattern for - what - two-three years?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Well Chrome is quite new and Safari uptake has increased with Mac marketshare,
so having these two with some respectable share is a new, and I think
positive, thing. People need to develop for "the web" not for a particular
browser.

